# Haydn: The Creation



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Harry Christophers / Handel & Haydn Society
Haydn: The Creation

Release Date October 2, 2015
Duration01:37:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 1, 2015 - May 3, 2015
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Boston, USA

2.5/5


----------

